# Spray gun recall



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

just got the newsletter and this was on it!

CITADEL
SPRAY GUN
PRODUCT RECALL

As most of you are aware, we had our scheduled release for our Spray Gun for Saturday June 21st 2008. Unfortunately Games Workshop has decided to recall all Spray Guns that have been manufactured to date. Games Workshop prides itself on the high quality of its products and customer service. Due to this diligence we have just discovered a quality defect in the Spray Guns.

As we cannot be 100% confident in the quality of this product we have decided that the best course of action is to remove the Spray Gun from distribution until we can correct the problem.

If you have already purchased either the Citadel Spray Gun or Citadel Propellant please return them to the place you purchased them for a full refund.

Games Workshop is deeply sorry for any inconvenience that this may cause you.


so if you guys have spray guns, return them now :laugh:


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

So on a roll of a 1, a hand flamer now get's hot and blow's up in your face!!


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

soo true XD


----------



## Phenix (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like an instant collectors item!:victory:

(oh yeah? well I have the hand flamer that will blow up when you use it and spew tentacle pink all over your workdesk!!!) B-)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Good job I didn't buy one on wednesday then


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

fair shout, it is true GW does make solid products. anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

The defect is in the cap that attaches to the propellant. Because its plastic it can wear down over time causing leaks as it won't sit properly. The recall is to replace the plastic cap with a metal one.


----------



## Dyd (Jul 1, 2008)

lol... the funny thing is that i bought one and it was not included in my order, as it came. The money is gone and now i need to wait until the re-release :/ or kick some asses to make sure they give me my $$ back... Nevermind...


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

i heard that some moron in the US hooked his up to a compressor without a regulator and took his eye out when the hose blew out.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Ouch, that's gotta suck. At least GW admits the product has issues and recalls it instead of saying, "Yeah, that _could_ happen, but we're gonna sell it anyway..."


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That makes sense. You would have thought that a plastic pressure screw was asking for trouble. Good that they have been recalled though.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I also heard from the new 40k radio broadcast that if you had bought one and take it back they will not only refund you but give a a £10 voucher ($20 in USA) for your troubles!


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> I also heard from the new 40k radio broadcast that if you had bought one and take it back they will not only refund you but give a a £10 voucher ($20 in USA) for your troubles!


Well, that's 5th pretty much paid for then! =D


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

thats nice


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, pretty decent of them.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

GW's customer service is usually very good.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd second that. We may all moan about the prices, revision of rules etc, but the service is great in store and products top rate.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd like to say I've collected gw for over a decade and their customer service has always been fantastic. The only gripe i have with it is the removal of the bits from mail order, but thats old hat now.


----------

